# Air Hammer



## Berto (Aug 15, 2008)

What is an air hammer?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 15, 2008)

An air hammer uses a weighted piston that is bounced from one end of a cylinder to the other with compressed air, hammering on an attachment, usually a form of chisel.  A jackhammer is a very large airhammer.  Most airhammers for garage/automotive use are small pistol-grip designs, like:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47868

Anything you can do with an air hammer, you can do using a normal hammer and handheld chisel, assuming you have room - but at 3000 blows/minute, an air hammer can typically do it a whole lot faster, and you just have to hold it rather than do any work...


--Bushytails


----------



## Franti (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm. Never seen or heard of an air hammer. You learn something new everyday.


----------

